# Infested ghostwood....



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Can anyone identify these bugs?

They're about the length of an adult springtail, but much wider. Tan to silver in color and run really fast. They tend to stay around the damp part of the wood.





Thanks, Todd


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

silver springtails. THeyre good


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The kind of infestation that most of us WANT in our vivs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> silver springtails. THeyre good


Hey Chris, do you like those with BBQ sauce, or dipped in chocolate?


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

That's a relief. Never heard of "silver springtails" before. Learned something new  

Thanks for the quick response!


----------

